# Kim Kardashian at MAC's HEATHERETTE launch party



## glam8babe (Mar 21, 2008)

Popoholic » Blog Archive » Kim Kardashian Struts Her Stuff

i found this earlier and i thought WOW!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe... i think Kim looks soo hot.. not too keen on the dress though


----------



## aziajs (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah...one of the members here posted some pic of that event too.  She attended.


----------



## chameleonmary (Mar 22, 2008)

She looks better without heavy eye makeup, the smokey eye looks great but its been done too many times!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_She looks better without heavy eye makeup, the smokey eye looks great but its been done too many times!_

 
i agree!


----------



## lara (Mar 22, 2008)

Does this girl actually do anything to be famous, or is she just famous for attending the opening of an envelope?


----------



## j_absinthe (Mar 22, 2008)

She's famous for having sex with a D-list hip hopper like a starfish and being pissed on. 

I'm pretty sure if I opened an envelope right now though she'd pop up, looking glammed out as all hell. 

With that said, I think she's gorgeous.


----------



## PeaceLoveVogue (Mar 22, 2008)

I can't stand her, sorry.


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 22, 2008)

She's hot!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 22, 2008)

I think she is gorgeous and I love her style, her makeup which is usually the same smokey look. MOST of her dresses are beautiful MINUS THIS ONE. LOL
But in reality, she hasn't done anything to be acknowledged for. I think she is a bit overrated but she is still hot, no doubt about that.

Here is a blog with her pics that is updated every week and month:

Kim Kardashian Pictures, News, and Gossip......


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 22, 2008)

She looks like like  this hooker I pass outside the Ohana Malia Hotel on my way home.  Bet she is wearing clear shoes.  The more expensive hookers who work through an agency don't dress like prostitutes because the higher paying customers like classic elegance.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I think she is gorgeous and I love her style, her makeup which is usually the same smokey look. MOST of her dresses are beautiful MINUS THIS ONE. LOL
But in reality, she hasn't done anything to be acknowledged for. I think she is a bit overrated but she is still hot, no doubt about that.

Here is a blog with her pics that is updated every week and month:

Kim Kardashian Pictures, News, and Gossip......_

 
aww i love her blog! i visit it everyday lol.. and yeh i agree shes famous for basically nothing but i love her... shes not like all the other celebs who are anorexic and full of plastic surgery, shes such a nice, sweet, down to earth girl.. im also addicted to her tv show lol its soo funny!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 22, 2008)

if she looks like a hooker Kuuipo.. then that hooker must have great fashion sence

p.s why do people have to be so negative? i only posted to show you guys because.. well we are MAC addicts and i thought it was soo cute that she had her pics taken with heatherette n everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 peace


----------



## Kitty Kitty (Mar 22, 2008)

Being an Aussie I don't really know who she is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 but I do like her makeup.  It looks really pretty.  

Thanks for posting the link glam8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone have any breakdowns on what she wears?  Does anyone know who does her makeup?  Just curious.

KK.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kitty Kitty* 

 
_Being an Aussie I don't really know who she is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 but I do like her makeup. It looks really pretty. 

Thanks for posting the link glam8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone have any breakdowns on what she wears? Does anyone know who does her makeup? Just curious.

KK._

 
no problem hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







if you type Kim Kardashian in the search bar.. lots of things will pop up, theres been quite a few threads about her makeup:
heres some of her staple lip items:
Lipstick - MAC angel
Lipgloss - NARS turkish Delight
she also wears MAC eyeshadows (cant think of names at the top of my head)


----------



## prettysecrets (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_if she looks like a hooker Kuuipo.. then that hooker must have great fashion sence

p.s why do people have to be so negative? i only posted to show you guys because.. well we are MAC addicts and i thought it was soo cute that she had her pics taken with heatherette n everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 peace_

 
I think its just a lot of people really don't care for her and feel the need to let it be known.Why I'm not sure.

I really like her style and her makeup always look great to me


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_shes not like all the other celebs who are anorexic and full of plastic surgery_

 
But she *IS* full of plastic surgery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Either way I love her too; I watch her show religiously "Keeping up with the Kardashians" LOL Its so funny. From what I've seen this chick is pretty down to earth and shares our love for MAC


----------



## aziza (Mar 22, 2008)

She's stunning.


----------



## delidee32 (Mar 22, 2008)

I think she is gorgeous.  She olive skinned, not boney, dark haired, and did I mention she was gorgeous....lol   That being said I can why people hate on her, wouldn't you like to be famous for doing nothing and look absolutely stunning almost all the time.......lol


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 22, 2008)

Normally I really dig her makeup, but I dunno....she's not working it in those pix. Just kinda meh...


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_But she *IS* full of plastic surgery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Either way I love her too; I watch her show religiously "Keeping up with the Kardashians" LOL Its so funny. From what I've seen this chick is pretty down to earth and shares our love for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
what surgery has she had? she looks totally natural to me


----------



## user79 (Mar 22, 2008)

I am so sick of seeing her ass. Ugh.


----------



## lovely333 (Mar 22, 2008)

I think she looks great its a nice change from the heavy makeup


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Mar 22, 2008)

she's gorgeous. love the show!!


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_what surgery has she had? she looks totally natural to me_

 
*rumors* -nose job and butt implants. The nose job is the only one I think might be true.

Before she became "famous" she was a personal stylist for celebs. She has a great sense of fashion, but not the best morals. I still think she's gorgeous and happy to see a dark skin/hair beauty.


The manager at the Macy's I go to looks like her a lot. I swear she can pass as her sister. LOL


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 22, 2008)

i actually LOVE that dress lol but that because i love anything that glitters


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 22, 2008)

Solely on looks, I LOVE Kim Kardashian! I think she's absolutely gorgeous.

I dislike her being considered a 'celebrity' though, and hate that she's done nothing more than be BFFs with Paris Hilton (gag) and have a sex tape to become famous. I think she could have become just as famous if she stuck to being a stylist and managing her store, but eh...

LOL @ the clear shoe comment...for a girl who loves her Louboutins, I don't think she'd be caught DEAD in clear shoes! Though I will begrudgingly admit that with her sex tape and all, it kinda makes her about as classy as someone who does wear clear shoes...


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 22, 2008)

I must be the one of the last people left on the planet who doesn't have a clue who she is. I guess I could Google her but(t) I think I'll live without knowing. Nice make-up in these shots though!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 22, 2008)

it's nice to see her not wearing her everyday smokey eye glam look... even those looks are hot too. Kim Kardashian comes off as a brat on her show though...


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 22, 2008)

I think she's really pretty and her makeup is always hot, but it's getting redundant at this point.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_aww i love her blog! i visit it everyday lol.. and yeh i agree shes famous for basically nothing but i love her... shes not like all the other celebs who are d anorexic and full of plastic surgery, shes such a nice, sweet, down to earth girl.. im also addicted to her tv show lol its soo funny!_

 
Her show is hilarious! lol I don't watch it religiously but when ever I get the chance, I'll sit down and watch the reruns or the marathon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I love her body minus the ass. It looks really bad when she's in a bikini. There are some pics in that blog that show it. Ugh Horrid!
But yeah she has a lovely face. Being 28, I just wish she was mature and had grounded morals. Something she lacks big time, otherwise she would have been perfection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do see how people are getting annoyed with her now. Because she is everywhere and its always about stupid stuff or her showing off her assets for the photographers.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 23, 2008)

*has anyone else noticed she totally lost weight from everywhere but her ass? it doesnt match her leg size at all from those jeans pics on that blog. i mean i have a bigger butt and a smaller waist but my thighs and hips are wide too. i dont know though because she looks proportioned in a dress.

her body just looks kind of unnatural to me lately.*


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Her show is hilarious! lol I don't watch it religiously but when ever I get the chance, I'll sit down and watch the reruns or the marathon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love her body minus the ass. It looks really bad when she's in a bikini. There are some pics in that blog that show it. Ugh Horrid!
But yeah she has a lovely face. Being 28, I just wish she was mature and had grounded morals. Something she lacks big time, otherwise she would have been perfection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do see how people are getting annoyed with her now. Because she is everywhere and its always about stupid stuff or her showing off her assets for the photographers._

 

her ass looks "horrid" because it's fake!!! lol ..(when she's doing the playboy shoot ...sitting down posing ..it so look fake...like "ice-t" coco fake)..but she is beautiful but her face was def. worked on ...( I see pictures of her with her ex-hubby) and yeah I see a beautiful differences.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_*has anyone else noticed she totally lost weight from everywhere but her ass? it doesnt match her leg size at all from those jeans pics on that blog. i mean i have a bigger butt and a smaller waist but my thighs and hips are wide too. i dont know though because she looks proportioned in a dress.*

*her body just looks kind of unnatural to me lately.*_

 

yeah I noticed ...she's getting thinner.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_her ass looks "horrid" because it's fake!!! lol ..(when she's doing the playboy shoot ...sitting down posing ..it so look fake...like "ice-t" coco fake)..but she is beautiful but her face was def. worked on ...( I see pictures of her with her ex-hubby) and yeah I see a beautiful differences._

 
I honestly don't think her ass is fake. If you look at the other sisters and mother, they do have an ass just not as big as Kim's. She is not your typical run of the mill skinny brunette. She has curves even though some of it may look like cottage cheese. lol
O and photoshop works wonders on professional photography, all the models and actors are touched up on the computer. So if her ass and other assets looked something out of the ordinary, it may have been the great P itself!


----------



## beauty_marked (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_Before she became "famous" she was a personal stylist for celebs. She has a great sense of fashion, but not the best morals. I still think she's gorgeous and happy to see a dark skin/hair beauty.

_

 
Yeah and she use to be a closet /reorganizer decorator. Basically she makes personal closets.

I love kim. shes absolutely beautiful. i love that shes a MAC girl


----------



## X_SiN_X (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't think her ass is fake, alot of dark girls have big butts like that and i for one think its awesome that she has a big ass and doesnt try to hide it... she doesnt care what anyone thinks so yay her.

Why are her morals in question? 
alot of people do freaky things in the bedroom, why does that make them bad? as long as they arent hurting children or anyone else why does it matter? I dont see how this makes her someone with "questionable morals". 
and besides, wasnt her sex tape leaked? I mean its a different story if she let some guy piss on her then released it herself, but I dont think that's what happened here.

In saying that, I'm not a huge fan but she is H O T there's no denying it.


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 24, 2008)

i LOVE Kim! shes so gorgeous =]


----------



## nunu (Mar 24, 2008)

i learnt some interesting things about Kim from this thread, thanks for posting it glam8babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw which channel shows her show?


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_i learnt some interesting things about Kim from this thread, thanks for posting it glam8babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw which channel shows her show?_

 

*her shows on E!, its actually really funny sometimes*


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 24, 2008)

*playboy pics always look so fake to me.. they edit the hell out of them and the girls they use are beautiful to begin with like kim. u can tell the original photos probaly look sooo much better. 

u can always see where a waist was made smaller and ect. in playboy.*


----------



## LOCa (Mar 24, 2008)

Everythings Cute. Except Her Dress, And Eyebrows. I Hate Her Eyebrows. Well I Don't Hate Them I Just Think She'd Look Better With A *little bit* Thinner Ones.....


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 24, 2008)

If you think that sex tape was "leaked", you have a lot to learn. For one, she was great friends with Paris Hilton around that time. Paris, as you know, cried a fake ass river when her tape was leaked and it totally worked in her favor. As for Kim...yeah, I love me some MAC, but in the bedroom with my man....my quads are not getting the love. Homegirl had on a full face.....for a private tape??!?! Yeah, right. Ray J and Kim were handsomely paid for that craptastic ass, boring ass, same-footage-looped-over-and-over tape. I love Kim, she's got it goin' on on the red carpet, but not in the bedroom.


----------



## nunu (Mar 24, 2008)

^ LOL i agree with you


----------



## greenpinks (Mar 25, 2008)

I really love her make up, she might be lacking morals lol but shes gorgeous! gota admit that


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 25, 2008)

kim doesnt have a fake ass!! lol everyone thinks she does

anyway... i didnt even know her before her sex tape, but saw her in a few pics with paris hilton (i always thought she was super skinny like paris til i saw more pics) and yeh i noticed her waist is TINY now, maybe shes been working hard on it? i here she has to work out alot to keep her curves 'in shape' like doing lunges and squats everyday so her ass doesnt sag

i actually really love her, if any of you watch her show you see how sweet she is, yes she can act a lil bratty sometimes but her sweet personality makes up for that.  I also think its great that she works (has her own clothing store) rather than sitting on her ass making money


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 25, 2008)

She is very sweet.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_kim doesnt have a fake ass!!_

 
But, girl you're in denial.


----------



## Penn (Mar 25, 2008)

I love her make up in those pics she looks so fresh and glowy


----------



## peruvianprinces (Mar 25, 2008)

aw she looks stunning and i love the heatherette background  ad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks so much for posting


----------



## beauty_marked (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_If you think that sex tape was "leaked", you have a lot to learn. For one, she was great friends with Paris Hilton around that time. Paris, as you know, cried a fake ass river when her tape was leaked and it totally worked in her favor. As for Kim...yeah, I love me some MAC, but in the bedroom with my man....my quads are not getting the love. Homegirl had on a full face.....for a private tape??!?! Yeah, right. Ray J and Kim were handsomely paid for that craptastic ass, boring ass, same-footage-looped-over-and-over tape. I love Kim, she's got it goin' on on the red carpet, but not in the bedroom._

 
BEST PART is when ray j goes to kim "what do u want tell ur fans??" aha loves it!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 26, 2008)

OMG! I forgot all about that! They were a mess.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 26, 2008)

I am sorry but this pic just had me floored. LMAO!

ImageShack - Hosting :: kimkardashianshoppingcacy0.jpg

Kim Kardashian Videos | X17 XCLUSIVE! Kim K Has A Mishap In Rite-Aid

The stupid girl even broke a light bulb! lol


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 26, 2008)

^^ wtf?? haha besides the light bulb breaking, dont her legs look sooo much thinner?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 26, 2008)

I think she has been working out cause her upper arms and waist look a lot thinner as well. Hmmmm
I need to work out again. I have a huge muffin going on with everything else being slim. ugh gross!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 26, 2008)

* id love to know how she did it, its so hard to keep a curvy bottom and lose alot from ur upper body like that. shes prob on a really good diet/exercise program. or shes just a lucky perfect biatch haha *


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 26, 2008)

With the money they have, I am sure they have personal/private trainers telling them what to do.
I guess thats why people think she has had butt implants because she stays slim trim with her ass not changing one bit But from her bikini pics, her ass looks like a wave of cottage cheese rolling about. lol Its not toned or shapely at all. Its just FAT! I guess she wears them butt enhancers (the kind you can get at lingerie stores) under her dresses to make it more round about.

[/ends investigation]


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 26, 2008)

haha just wathed the vid  that woman "SHES A HUMAN BEING!!" yeh kim didnt look bothered lol and that picture.. the flip flops shes wearing look PAINFUL


----------



## chameleonmary (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey ladies, as superficial as this may sound, are her breasts real? I know the butt "grew" (surgically or otherwise) literally overnight but if her breasts are real, shes dang lucky... if not, her surgeon did a great job!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 26, 2008)

I think they are real. If they weren't, they wouldn't hang so low down to her waist. lol People are going to say whatever they want whether it may be true or not. Maybe she did have some surgery but I honestly don't think it was her boobs or ass. Maybe the nose though.






Anyway, I came across a young pic of her:





She looks gorgeous and unique there.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 26, 2008)

Her surgeon did a great job.


----------



## user79 (Mar 27, 2008)

I think she had already kind of big breasts to begin with, and got implants below the muscle. They just do not look natural on the top. I don't know about the butt but I think her boobs and her nose are surgically altered.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 27, 2008)

I think it's hilarious that when girls see another pretty girl they automatically have to take so $hit on her, girls are so catty (part of the reason I don't have any girlfriends). Why can't a girl be pretty and just that? Why does she have to be pretty but...a slut? pretty but...fake? pretty but...bitchy? 
Kim is BEAUTIFUL, I saw her in person and she isn't as thin as you guys are making her out to be, she has a thin waist but nowhere near toothpick skinny, she has an AMAZING body. You guys forget she's in Hollywood and they have things they use to make themselves look better out in public.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 27, 2008)

i totally agree with you lucky, her boobs can look fake at times but to be honest ever since i watched aboywearingmakeup's video tutorial on how to create a cleavage by contouring... my boobs have looked bigger than ever haha... so god knows what stuff they use on celebs.  her butt deffo isnt fake, like glamyourus mentioned.. you can see her cellulite under her butt area and her butt jiggles like a real one.

i think shes very pretty with and without makeup, you can also see that her sisters are very curvy so it runs in the family


----------



## stacylynne (Mar 27, 2008)

I think she's gorgeous. Everyone who says she is ugly; do not confuse jealousy with hate. Of course everyone looks better with makeup. Plastic surgery; who cares & as far as her sex tape, who cares, everyone has a past & has skelatens in their closet.
We are all human.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 27, 2008)

It's also hilarious when people defend these celebs like they're next of kin.


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 27, 2008)

Personally, I think she's beautiful. However, I know basically nothing about her real life, so I couldn't really give my opinion except to say I like her make-up, some of her outfits are cute, and her hair is pretty...

Anyway, I don't think that necessarily everyone confuses jealousy with hate. I think Angelina Jolie looks like a weird fish, but most people think she's gorgeous! I'd like to have her money, but I'm not jealous of her.

So... Let's get back to business and talk about make-up.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 28, 2008)

and its funny how people say these celebs have plastic surgery when they clearly havent


----------



## nunu (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_ 
So... Let's get back to business and talk about make-up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Totally agree
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love her make up! She always looks so flawless!


----------



## prettygirl (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't think the argument of if she "had or had not" have surgery will ever be resolved.. unless someone can go find out her plastic surgeon. 

besides the fact that she's famous for nothing... i think she's gorgeous


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_and its funny how people say these celebs have plastic surgery when they clearly havent_

 
Actually, if it's done well, you shouldn't be able to tell if someone has been surgically altered.

I don't find the girl attractive most of the time. I think she can be pretty but more often than not, I don't care for her look; it looks like she tries too hard. I also don't get why people find Angelina Jolie, Rhianna, and a bunch of others beautiful and hot. It isn't jealousy, it just is what it is


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_and its funny how people say these celebs have plastic surgery when they clearly havent_

 
You don't know what she's had, so it's moot. But, thanks again for proving my point. 

Back to MAC. Her shit is tight. Her artist is great.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_* id love to know how she did it, its so hard to keep a curvy bottom and lose alot from ur upper body like that. shes prob on a really good diet/exercise program. or shes just a lucky perfect biatch haha *_

 
Butt implants? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She is gorgeous, but I don't really like people who are famous b/c of... what?! Nothing? Yeah...

Oh and btw. did anyone watch their reality show? There was this one episode where she finds out that her sister's naked pics have been leaked... so that sister (oldest one I believe) says that to her boyfriend, and he is like "Why are you upset? Because this was before you got boob job?!" And she laughs it off...


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Butt implants? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She is gorgeous, but I don't really like people who are famous b/c of... what?! Nothing? Yeah...

Oh and btw. did anyone watch their reality show? There was this one episode where she finds out that her sister's naked pics have been leaked... so that sister (oldest one I believe) says that to her boyfriend, and he is like "Why are you upset? Because this was before you got boob job?!" And she laughs it off..._

 
Hahaha I remember that! I am sure they all have had something fixed or altered. Heck even the mother looks done up, so why wouldn't her daughters?
The point being is that she is pretty. Maybe to some more or less than others.

I know everyone probably thinks I am some Kk wannabe. lol Looking at my history on specktra. In reality though, I  just love her makeup and her style in clothing. She sounds and acts like a total ditz for her age (her reality show and history of public events). I have class and dignity, something she may never have.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Hahaha I remember that! I am sure they all have had something fixed or altered. *Heck even the mother looks done up, so why wouldn't her daughters?*
The point being is that she is pretty. Maybe to some more or less than others.

I know everyone probably thinks I am some Kk wannabe. lol Looking at my history on specktra. In reality though, I just love her makeup and her style in clothing. She sounds and acts like a total ditz for her age (her reality show and history of public events). I have class and dignity, something she may never have._

 

Oh... don't you forget about the dad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like her hair as well...


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 29, 2008)

*i dont know i guess even if she did have butt implants and fake boobs, atleast shes representing a curvy woman in hollywood.  usually girls with bigger bottoms have larger boobs anyways.

i dont know when the hell 'curvy'(and i dont mean curvy as in just breast implants like a pam anderson) and not a size freaking 0 became something u need plastic surgery to achieve. that should be the most natural body shape around.

*


----------



## user79 (Mar 29, 2008)

I think she is definitely a pretty girl, no denying that, but pointing out that someone has had cosmetic surgery - or the possibility thereof - doesn't equate jealousy, more an attempt of a *reality check*. Most celebrities have had something done, nearly all of them, so it's more than fair to assume that Kim has _maybe _had something done as well. It's important to realize that while celebs are beautiful people overall, most of them have had cosmetic surgery or other cosmetic procedures of some sort to attain that standard. Pointing that out is something that is _needed_, I think, saying it's _jealousy _is, in fact, dangerous. I really dislike the notion than any form of criticism stems from jealousy, or cattiness.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 29, 2008)

It's refreshing to see she wants to be the exception to the "stick skinny" rule, but saying she's "representing" is a stretch. Let's be reminded that _she ain't got no job_. She's not a leading actress, unless you're counting "Keeping Up With The Kardashians". Even Bongo Jeans airbrushed her behind flat. Sad thing is, her body and poor acting in that sex tape are probably keeping her acting resumé at NIL, NADA, NOTHING.


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 31, 2008)

Reality shows don't require much acting, but being on a show is kind of a job. Also, owning/operating a clothing store is a job... Sure, her father's career and parents money were probably the only reason she has her own company, but inheriting a business and/or nepotism is common in the US.

I agree, Kim hasn't really "earned" her spot in the spotlight... But I just don't see what that has to do with her being invited to the MAC Heatherette party... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like I said before, I don't know much about Kim, but I do think she's beautiful and has great make-up.

Back on topic, I think it's cool that she was at the Heatherette party! I would have liked to have been there too.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Does this girl actually do anything to be famous, or is she just famous for attending the opening of an envelope?_

 
To quote the inimitable Joel McHale, she's "famous for having a big ass and a sex tape."

I think she's also being sued by Ray J's momma for fraudulent credit card use.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 1, 2008)

*she is the new paris hilton (who I freaking HATE btw) haha, I'm just happy to see a girl whos not a size 1 and has a lil cellulite (which 9 out of every 10 REAL women do) be seen as sexy.
*


----------



## User67 (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_if she looks like a hooker Kuuipo.. then that hooker must have great fashion sence

p.s why do people have to be so negative? i only posted to show you guys because.. well we are MAC addicts and i thought it was soo cute that she had her pics taken with heatherette n everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 peace_

 
Because they are childish & have nothing better to do than bash people they don't even know. Just my guess.....


----------



## User67 (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_She is very sweet.



But, girl you're in denial._

 
LOL, it's her butt. Why do people care?


----------



## User67 (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_It's also hilarious when people defend these celebs like they're next of kin._

 
It's funny how people put her down & disrespect her as if she has personally done something to hurt them.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 1, 2008)

How does pointing out that she's had work done equal putting down and disrespecting?


----------



## User67 (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_How does pointing out that she's had work done equal putting down and disrespecting?_

 
I'm talking about the people who do. Call her names, say she a whore for making a sex tape with her boyfriend etc. If you have not done so, then I'm not talking about you. I'm talking about the people who talk crap about her for no reason.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 1, 2008)

You quoted me and I never put her down or disrespected her.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 1, 2008)

I wish I could muster up enough energy to give a hoot about KK, but I really can't. Ultimately, she's a blip on the radar who's enjoying her time in the light, before she fades to the same negative obscurity her predecessors have faded off to. 

This is an election year, one of the most historic elections we've ever had, tornados just swept through Mississippi and Oklahoma, Arkansas is flooding, we've got cities faced with morbid obesity, energy crises, and families who're struggling to meet the ever increasing cost of living while putting food on the table.

KK is pretty much nowhere on my 'give a shit' list right now.


But her makeup _does_ look good.


----------



## User67 (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_You quoted me and I never put her down or disrespected her._

 
Yes, because you said it was funny that people defend her like she is their family & I was saying that it's just as funny as people who put her down when they don't even know her. I wasn't saying that you personally put her down.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hmmm I don't really have that big of an issue when people say what they want about X celeb (there are a LOT I'm not fond of as well) even if it's negative...I only get annoyed when it totally comes out of left field like it kind of did in this thread.

Lol, I feel torn, ha! I mean, if it was a "celebs you dislike" or "has she or hasn't she had surgery" thread, I'd be all for it and even contributing. I just don't see the point in saying something about her "fakeness" etc when it's about makeup. But at the end of the day...meh. It's just the internets.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 1, 2008)

I think Kim Kardashian is absolutely gorgeous. I wish I looked like her.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm not saying she's ugly, definitely not, but I don't find her extremely attractive either. I personally think she was more attractive when she was younger, from what I have seen.

annnd I don't really see why people say she is shaped like an average woman. She is nowhere near average! Most women with boobs and a butt like that are NOT as thin as her. That's most likely why people assume she has had work done. I personally don't think that exaggerated of curves are attractive.

edit: just to stay on topic, her hair and makeup are almost always amazing :]]]


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 4, 2008)

MySpaceTV Videos: Chelsea Lately - Kim Kardashian by Chelsea Handler

im glad shes honest


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 4, 2008)

She looks gorgeous with natural makeup.
I personally thing she's a pretty girl.

People are saying what she did to become famous???? 

What about Paris Hilton??? Her parents are wealthy. If Paris didn't come from money, she would be just a regular girl trying to break into the biz. Just another girl on Sunset Strip lol.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 4, 2008)

exactly!!! but at least kim has her own shop and actually works, people make her out to be a mean person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i bet if they had all the money and got papped, they wouldnt complain


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_MySpaceTV Videos: Chelsea Lately - Kim Kardashian by Chelsea Handler

im glad shes honest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too.

I mean come on people, if she really had butt implants wouldn't it look more shapely, tight and toned? Its anything but that that! The girl admits she has cellulite. lol Its round but she literally as junk in the trunk.


----------



## User67 (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_She looks gorgeous with natural makeup.
I personally thing she's a pretty girl.

People are saying what she did to become famous???? 

What about Paris Hilton??? Her parents are wealthy. If Paris didn't come from money, she would be just a regular girl trying to break into the biz. Just another girl on Sunset Strip lol._

 
I totally agree with you girl! I don't understand why people complain about how someone became famous. If you don't like the person just don't read about them, don't talk about them. I mean honestly if you don't like her why even click on this thread just to say "Why is she famous?!" There has to be something more important for you to do with your time, honestly LOL!


----------



## couturesista (Apr 10, 2008)

Team Kardashian !! ;ddd


----------



## benzito_714 (Apr 10, 2008)

I love the Kardashian klan except for the twins-they to me are the epitome of spoiled Hollywood kids. Anyway she has great style and people like that she has a different look than Paris, Britney, insert skinny blonde here. 
I do think she is overrated in terms of celebrity but hey don't get mad at her because she knows who to call when she walks down Rodeo or when her mom takes a pic of her and sends to Youtube, TMZ, Best Week Ever, insert celebrity blog. 
Shoot I'm about to take a picture of myself and put it on youtube.


----------



## lara (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_People are saying what she did to become famous???? 

What about Paris Hilton???_

 
Oh, trust me. People have asked the same question about Paris Hilton. There are plenty of famous-for-being-famous people out there, and just about every one of them has had people scratching their heads and asking what exactly is the point of their celebrity.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 11, 2008)

*as far as looks and trends go, im all for Kim, I'd rather see girls accept being a size 10 and having darker hair then bleaching their hair blonde, wearing hot pink/lime green mini skirts, fake tanning until they are freaking neon orange and acting like dumb drunk whores quoting 'thats hot' everywhere they go like paris hilton*


----------



## User67 (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_*as far as looks and trends go, im all for Kim, I'd rather see girls accept being a size 10 and having darker hair then bleaching their hair blonde, wearing hot pink/lime green mini skirts, fake tanning until they are freaking neon orange and acting like dumb drunk whores quoting 'thats hot' everywhere they go like paris hilton*_

 
I agree 100% I don't see Kim getting DUI's or going to rehab for drugs. Yet people enjoy tearing her apart, and for what? I truly don't get it.


----------



## User67 (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Oh, trust me. People have asked the same question about Paris Hilton. There are plenty of famous-for-being-famous people out there, and just about every one of them has had people scratching their heads and asking what exactly is the point of their celebrity._

 
Why does it matter why someone is famous? I will never understand this argument or why people get mad because certain people are famous. Why does it matter? Being a celeb isn't always a good thing, you give up all your privacy to be put in the limelight & have every single you move you make watched & judged. People hate you for no reason, tabloids make up stories about you, you can't even go to the bathroom without a camera being in your face. If people said the things about me that they say about Kim, I wouldn't probably want to kill myself. I can understand if Kim or Paris got a nobel peice prize & people were wanting to know why. But, why complain about the reason someone is a celebrity? I don't think becoming a celeb is like winning some kind of grand prize. I doubt that you would want to take thier place & go through what they go through. So why the complaint?


----------

